# Globe Killer color fruit jar



## mrbottles (Sep 3, 2011)

Bought a big collection today...  Buying another tomorrow...  Need to know what this one is.  Minty incredible light orange color.  ground lip 51 on bottom.

 Steven


----------



## jarhunter (Sep 4, 2011)

What, is this a test, looks like a orange amber globe without a lid with cold mold whittle, bail looks to have original paint, looks like it was hardly used, did i win.[8|]


----------



## mrbottles (Sep 4, 2011)

Winner winner chicken dinner...  YES you win.  Is it rare?  Valuable?

 Steven


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't know it's value but it looks real good.


----------



## mrbottles (Sep 4, 2011)

THAT is exactly what i thought Joe,

 Thanks,

 Steven


----------



## Bixel (Sep 4, 2011)

Pint, quart or half gallon?


----------



## mrbottles (Sep 4, 2011)

quart


----------



## junkyard jack (Sep 4, 2011)

Orange Amber books for $75-100 with the lid, but it's a fairly common amber jar & often sells for less. With Globes, the the more crude the glass, the better.


----------



## mrbottles (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Jack.


----------



## Picklejar (Sep 5, 2011)

Perfect jar for Halloween display! Great color. --Joe


----------



## jskirk (Sep 5, 2011)

I really like the globe jars, I have had 2 with the same color and mold number as that one. They tend to sell for about 40-60 with the matching lid.


----------



## junkyard jack (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks like it has some good glass character. Has some really nice whittle to it.


----------



## mrbottles (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi jack,

 It is a nice example.  

 Jskirk we will see what this one goes for...  Closes in a few days.  A lot of people watching it.  The bids seem to fall in line with your preauction estimate so far.

 Thanks,

 Steven


----------

